# Negative einscannen lassen



## Leola13 (31. März 2008)

Hai,

wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich Farbnegativstreifen einscannen lassen.

Im Netz habe ich hunderte von Angeboten gefunden, selbst bei ebay kann man (zu meiner Überraschung) solche Dienste ersteigern.

Frage dazu : Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem / mehreren dieser Dienstleister gemacht ?
Gibt es Empfehlungen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## PC Heini (31. März 2008)

Kommt jetzt darauf an, wieviele das wären, und was das kosten würde. Wenn Du aber in Zukunft auch Negative einscannen willst, kommts wahrscheinlich günstiger, sich einen Scanner mit dieser Vorrichtung zu leisten.
HP bietet seit Jahren solche Scanner an.


----------

